# How do I install Xorg?



## joao2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm using a linux console I don't actually know if its FreeBSD or RedHatLinux, btw.

All I know is I did wget of a page that had xorg. Yup, this one: ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/X11/X.org/current/ I thought yay the docs.tar.bz2 must be it. The other files are just decoration. Alas no, was I to learn.

Then I did *tar xjf docs.tar.bz2* in the console.

So now it's unpackaged but that doesn't mean anything. That probably just means it's what a windows user would call 'unrared'.

So what do I do now with these folders titled xorg-docs and xorg-server that are sitting in the root folder where the bz2 'package' is.

Perhaps that's not the way to install xorg?

So I read the readme.html file that comes with the xorg-docs folder and it didn't say anything about installing. Zilch. It just told me to go to the xorg wiki, which also said nothing. Maybe it was hidden in some mathematical formula somewhere. Alas no.

So I hit up google, and it came up with http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-install.html
and it said to do this:

`# pkg_add -r xorg`

So I said yay, finally something easy and simple. But alas no. It says 
	
	



```
-bash: pkg_add: command not found
```
 in that lovely console.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2011)

joao2000 said:
			
		

> I'm using a linux console I don't actually know if its FreeBSD or RedHatLinux, btw.



This is akin to saying "Help, I'm lost in Brazil.  Or it could be Germany, I'm not sure."

FreeBSD is very different from Linux.  Figure out what you are running before proceeding.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 25, 2011)

joao2000 said:
			
		

> I'm using a linux console I don't actually know if its FreeBSD or RedHatLinux, btw.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Considering pkg_add(1) is part of the FreeBSD base system, it's safe to say you're running a GNU/Linux distribution.

One way to know for sure is to run *uname*. Then you can ask the right people on the right forum.


----------

